# Some Hypnosis Website I came across last night



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I happened to come across this website late last night and was actually thinking about giving it a try. I heard some good things about hypnosis and that it can really reverse our deepest fears. And to be honest Ill try anything at this point. From what it says its good on all phobias not just Agoraphobia/Social Phobia ect. Its like $44.77 for all the cds and theres a 90 day 100% money back gaurantee. Hope this may help out some people 

http://www.neurovision.us/Products/AudioAgoraphobiaHypnosisTapes.htm


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

You know, I was looking for audiobooks to download this morning, and I found 1 or 2 for hypnosis for self confidence, and overcoming AVPD etc. It takes a long time to learn.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Really? They make it seem like u just pop in the cd and everything will be cured lol. I personally never tryed hypnosis before and cbt at the moment is doing absolutely nothing for me so I figure why not give it a try right?

Have u actually been hypnotised before?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

No but I'm gonna listen to the audiobook I got for it. There's different chapters on it, it says it's a self-learning thing.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

ak2218 said:


> Really? They make it seem like u just pop in the cd and everything will be cured lol. I personally never tryed hypnosis before and cbt at the moment is doing absolutely nothing for me so I figure why not give it a try right?
> 
> Have u actually been hypnotised before?


Just popping the CD in won't result in everything be "cured". Indeed, I am rather bothered by that websites use of the word "cure". I'm a trainee therapist and, if I say to anyone I can cure them of this or that, I can be struck off. That's how powerful it is. I can have any qualifications I might get cancelled here and now. So I'm not doing it and one has to wonder about why others promise such things. I mean, there's going to be a lot of individual variables involved here that will determine how well this does or does not work. So why say "cure"?

hypnosis cds can be great. I know and am friends with some of the people who make and market them. That stuff about the majority of hypnosis cds being authoritarian is absolute crap. They should not have put that on their website. Erickson hypnosis/indirect hypnosis turns up on a lot of recordings and implying that other cds may not work because of opposition response from the client is also nonsense.

I don't know what's on the cds and I can't say this wouldn't work for people. I am just somehow puzzled by some of the marketing stuff.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> I happened to come across this website late last night and was actually thinking about giving it a try. I heard some good things about hypnosis and that it can really reverse our deepest fears. And to be honest Ill try anything at this point. From what it says its good on all phobias not just Agoraphobia/Social Phobia ect. Its like $44.77 for all the cds and theres a 90 day 100% money back gaurantee. Hope this may help out some people
> 
> http://www.neurovision.us/Products/AudioAgoraphobiaHypnosisTapes.htm


hypnosis is definately worth in a try. in my opinion its the best option for treating SA


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> Really? They make it seem like u just pop in the cd and everything will be cured lol. I personally never tryed hypnosis before and cbt at the moment is doing absolutely nothing for me so I figure why not give it a try right?
> 
> Have u actually been hypnotised before?


just popping in the cd can definately produce some good results but its also gonna require a bit more effort from yourself as well as hitting the play button. its bit like trying to transform your body. will sticking to a healthy diet produce good results ? absolutely, you'll definately start seeing some changes and you'll definately start feeling and looking better. but will just putting healthy food in your mouth get you the real results you desire ? no. what really produces the result is getting up opff your arse and taking action. getting yourself down the gym instead of sitting on the couch

so if all you do is listen to the cd you'll definately make progress. but if you really want to change big time your gonna have to take action yourself aswell as listening to the cd


----------



## girlinwinter (Feb 19, 2011)

From my personal experience (I tried 3 professional hypnotherapists) - hypnosis doesn't work. As in, I wasn't even hypnotised, just lieing there with my eyes shut. Then the therapists blame me, and charge me anyway.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the self confidence hypnosis audiobook. I can send it if anybody wants a copy.


----------



## L1SUH (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love a copy! If that's okay with you.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Be less critical;
Believe in your self;
Dating Confidence;
Develop Supreme Mental Toughness;
Don't Take It Personally
Fear of Failure;
Fear of Success;
Home Improvement Motivation;
Making Big Decisions:
Never Give Up;
Public Speaking;
Stop Being a Victim;
Stop Being Lazy;
Stop Self-sabotage;
Trust Again;
Unrequited Love;
Will Power;
Be a Winner. 

this is what it has on it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ak2218 said:


> I happened to come across this website late last night and was actually thinking about giving it a try. I heard some good things about hypnosis and that it can really reverse our deepest fears. And to be honest Ill try anything at this point. From what it says its good on all phobias not just Agoraphobia/Social Phobia ect. Its like $44.77 for all the cds and theres a 90 day 100% money back gaurantee. Hope this may help out some people
> 
> http://www.neurovision.us/Products/AudioAgoraphobiaHypnosisTapes.htm


I am surprised that you are conscious enough to post about it. :duck


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

The audio book sounds pretty interesting, looks like it covers alot
u think i cud get a copy too? 

Im just hoping for the best results.... I was pretty speculated too when I first read it...cuz to completely eliminate something like a phobia is some serious talk.. theres got to be a catch to it.

Worst comes worse my psychologist mentioned this program called bio feed back i never heard it before but apparently ur monitered with sensors and can read whether you sweat or whether ur fingers go warm or hot ...along with this they teach you how to relax yourself it sounded really interesting so i figure if the hypnosis craps out ill try this


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

I just bought a few hypno audios....every day one a day....I def. think this can help alleviate the anxiety...but as a super cure I doubt it


----------

